# ellisben's 2017 - 2019 Off-season, slin, gh, seo and training journal. Journey to nationals!!



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's!

Just came off the back of my third show and have decided to take some time off and put everything into the next two year's then go back and see what damage I can do! Anybody who knows me or follows me on here knows what I'm all about. I'm not messing around and I'm looking to make some extreme changes before my next show! I will be covering everything from my current rebound from my recent comp, first time using slin and gh, training food and even seo protocols. So follow along if interested. If not keep f**king scrolling I don't really care  Looking forward to this one guy's!

Let's get to work!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

First day back in gym since the Welsh Championships Sunday just gone.

That f**king pump though!!


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

In!  Good nick! Shoulders pop like bastards!

will follow and see what gives


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I see your pics/vid on insta. Looked wicked mate, hats off to you mate

whats the plan next few months, you gonna cruise?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

In for this as well


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Definitely in


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Beast mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Let's get this ball rolling!

First thing's first hgh. Got about 4 - 5 week's of quality rebound wich we're also going to try and prolong for as long as possible and stay as reasonably lean as possible and not go into full on fat storage mode. Once that's done I'm taking a week off the gym and cleaning out my system and doing a detox for about four week's. That's coming off everything and completely crashing off whilst still running hgh wich I started yesterday, eating right and training as hard as possible (wich will probably be about as hard as a five year old girl the way I'll be feeling!) in an attempt to resensitize receptors and all that lovely bro science sh*t. Wich I personally believe does actually work if you check out my 2016 prep log. Then I'll be jumping back on 750mg of test Cyp along with 30ius of gh 3x pw and slin wich we'll build up gradually once I jump back on cycle. Training will be very similar to what I did during my 2016 Off-season. A lot of heavy Overload, DC style type training. I may even lower my sessions to 3 or 4 per week as I genuinely believe my recovering abilities are f**king shite! And truly believe I'll grow better with less training not more. I need to listen to my body as I've only got 18moths to make some drastic f**king changes. As of today my first ever run of gh started with 5ius upon awakening then another 5ius post workout. I've been advised on pre and post and have read up on quite a few other's too so if anybody has an opinion feel free. Training today was pretty much more of the same, don't really want to go mad incase of injuries as my joints are still very dry! The way my body feels atm though I'll pretty much respond to f**king anything so we'll probably be mixing thing's up soon and having some fun with thing's.

Keep you posted guy's!

Nice one


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I see your pics/vid on insta. Looked wicked mate, hats off to you mate
> 
> whats the plan next few months, you gonna cruise?


 Thanks brother! Was a lot of work for a default 2nd but not my fault at the end of the day. I'm not the type to aim for weight categories I'll just push and build as hard as I can then wherever I fit I'll f**king go lol.

Got some big plans mate I'll tell you that now. Big plans and a lot of work to do and I ain't work shy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Let's get this ball rolling!
> 
> First thing's first hgh. Got about 4 - 5 week's of quality rebound wich we're also going to try and prolong for as long as possible and stay as reasonably lean as possible and not go into full on fat storage mode. Once that's done I'm taking a week off the gym and cleaning out my system and doing a detox for about four week's. That's coming off everything and completely crashing off whilst still running hgh wich I started yesterday, eating right and training as hard as possible (wich will probably be about as hard as a five year old girl the way I'll be feeling!) in an attempt to resensitize receptors and all that lovely bro science sh*t. Wich I personally believe does actually work if you check out my 2016 prep log. Then I'll be jumping back on 750mg of test Cyp along with 30ius of gh 3x pw and slin wich we'll build up gradually once I jump back on cycle. Training will be very similar to what I did during my 2016 Off-season. A lot of heavy Overload, DC style type training. I may even lower my sessions to 3 or 4 per week as I genuinely believe my recovering abilities are f**king shite! And truly believe I'll grow better with less training not more. I need to listen to my body as I've only got 18moths to make some drastic f**king changes. As of today my first ever run of gh started with 5ius upon awakening then another 5ius post workout. I've been advised on pre and post and have read up on quite a few other's too so if anybody has an opinion feel free. Training today was pretty much more of the same, don't really want to go mad incase of injuries as my joints are still very dry! The way my body feels atm though I'll pretty much respond to f**king anything so we'll probably be mixing thing's up soon and having some fun with thing's.
> 
> ...


 30iu 3x a week or you mean 10iu 3 x per week for a total of 3iu?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> 30iu 3x a week or you mean 10iu 3 x per week for a total of 3iu?


 My bad guy's.

10ius 3x pw for a total of 30ius.

'30ius' lol. I f**king wish.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> My bad guy's.
> 
> 10ius 3x pw for a total of 30ius.
> 
> '30ius' lol. I f**king wish.


 Remortgage anyone?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Plan looks solid mate, will be good to see what the gh and slim does as you've never used before

@ellis.ben just curious mate do you gets bloods done and if so how often?


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

fu**ing innnnnnn

always like to see how other people react to this style of training.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Plan looks solid mate, will be good to see what the gh and slim does as you've never used before
> 
> @ellis.ben just curious mate do you gets bloods done and if so how often?


 Yeah am looking forward to it myself tbh! Every other box is ticked or at least I like to think it is. So slin and gh should be a massive game changer for me over the next 18 month's. Should definitely help take me to that next level!

I've never got bloods done mate no. I've had liver/kidney function tests done during contest prep. Plus heart rhythm, blood pressure /sugar test's etc done just to check everything's ok before pushing on with prep. But I've never had test, gh or rbc levels checked before. I might do it during my detox actually. Would be a good idea I think!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello mate, wish i could have caught your first journal from day one so def glad i saw this in time! Good luck with it all...cant wait to see the changes!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Switched my gh to pre and post today instead of morning and post workout. 5ius sub Q pre then another 5ius intra M post. Got home 20mins later and barely had time to get my chicken and rice down me before passing the f**k out! Was out for two hour's straight. Probably just coincidence but was interesting none the less lol.

Wanna eexperiment with localised growth while using gh too. Training chest on Monday so will be injecting only one pec pre workout to see if I notice any difference in pump, fullness or d.o.m.s in the one side.

Will keep you guy's updated.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Yeah am looking forward to it myself tbh! Every other box is ticked or at least I like to think it is. So slin and gh should be a massive game changer for me over the next 18 month's. Should definitely help take me to that next level!
> 
> I've never got bloods done mate no. I've had liver/kidney function tests done during contest prep. Plus heart rhythm, blood pressure /sugar test's etc done just to check everything's ok before pushing on with prep. But I've never had test, gh or rbc levels checked before. I might do it during my detox actually. Would be a good idea I think!


 Should defo have them done mate, my hct came in at .57 after a year of I would say fairly low dose b&c.

Is the growth and slin protocol been advised or something you have come up with?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

This is going to get very interesting!

Where abouts in South Wales do you train mate?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Should defo have them done mate, my hct came in at .57 after a year of I would say fairly low dose b&c.
> 
> Is the growth and slin protocol been advised or something you have come up with?


 I definitely will do buddy I think it's a good idea tbh considering what I've got planned over the next 18 month's. Would be nice to know I'm heathly and g2g before I get started.

It's been advised mate. Obviously there's tons of protocols about and nobody will ever agree on what people should be doing. But I've got no reason to doubt my training partner. Everything he's told me or has recommended over the last year has progressed me forward and worked like he said it would so I have no reason to doubt it mate. I'm literally just going to eat, sleep, train and supplement as I'm told for the next year or so and work like a horse. While at the same time listening to my body and feeding him info on my recovering abilities and how I'm feeling. Cause that's the main difference between us tbh. He's an absolute explosive power house with insane endurance. And I'm pretty much the complete opposite lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> This is going to get very interesting!
> 
> Where abouts in South Wales do you train mate?


 I live and train in mid Wales mate not South.

At a gym called 'Fit4life' :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

If I'd of known condition would count for sh*t in my class last week then I'd of came in 6lbs heavier and looked like this!! #shotsfired :whistling:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Still keeping it clean guy's! One week after the show and nothing much has changed. Same foods just more of it!

Quality gains only this year. Can't wait to throw insulin in with this method! Looking forward to optimising everything that goes into me. Leaving no stone unturned this year!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

5ius intra muscular in my right pec today guy's pre workout. Didn't notice any difference in pump, mind muscle connection etc. The pump was pretty even and effected anything I trained equally tbh. But i will still inject muscle groups that I'm training on injection day's just to tick another box. Obviously there's no inflammation when it comes to hgh like there is with anabolics as all you're injecting really is back water. Did the other 5ius Post workout in my left pec wich was also instra muscular. Will keep the thread updated if anything becomes noticeable over the next couple of days.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Easily one of the best sessions I've had this side of prep today! Back and tri session all structured around a DC style of training. Very heavy, short rest periods, 7, 5, 4 rep and set range with a fourth set at half the weight to failure on every movement!

Struggling to breath between set's I was that pumped!!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Easily one of the best sessions I've had this side of prep today! Back and tri session all structured around a DC style of training. Very heavy, short rest periods, 7, 5, 4 rep and set range with a fourth set at half the weight to failure on every movement!
> 
> Struggling to breath between set's I was that pumped!!


 Ospreys fan i see :thumbdown: scarlets all the way haha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Go for it mate, your in a good place starting this I can see good things ahead!

Never used slin, Interesting to see what this will bring with the GH...

May have missed it what dose of test are you using alongside?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Go for it mate, your in a good place starting this I can see good things ahead!
> 
> Never used slin, Interesting to see what this will bring with the GH...
> 
> May have missed it what dose of test are you using alongside?


 Cheers @Dead lee! Yeah looking forward to the slin. This gh in the meantime though is f**king great! Staying lean very easily atm, don't get me wrong I'm eating well but I'm also allowing extras and am obviously not as strict as I was pre comp. I know my body very well and the gh is definitely allowing me to get away with thing's atm that I normally wouldn't get away with ha! That and the fact that I feel i could just drop off to sleep sometimes Mid conversation with somebody 

Feel like a big f**king baby atm! Eat, train and nap haha.

Test is quite low atm. Still rebounding off the superbol blend I was using so am just adding 1ml test p here and there throughout the week to feel normal. Will be upping to 750mg once I get up and running but am looking at coming off completely first to detox and resensitize before putting the pedal down! Got a hernia opp on the horizon too so need to get that out the way.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Ospreys fan i see :thumbdown: scarlets all the way haha


 Aha shut it


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Me and my training partner getting some arm's in before the Olympia weekend on Friday! Going heavy but keeping it strict!!

Crazy pumps on 5ius gh pre and post!

Really enjoying this :thumb


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol is ridiculous, bet that was almost painful.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers @Dead lee! Yeah looking forward to the slin. This gh in the meantime though is f**king great! Staying lean very easily atm, don't get me wrong I'm eating well but I'm also allowing extras and am obviously not as strict as I was pre comp. I know my body very well and the gh is definitely allowing me to get away with thing's atm that I normally wouldn't get away with ha! That and the fact that I feel i could just drop off to sleep sometimes Mid conversation with somebody
> 
> Feel like a big f**king baby atm! Eat, train and nap haha.
> 
> Test is quite low atm. Still rebounding off the superbol blend I was using so am just adding 1ml test p here and there throughout the week to feel normal. Will be upping to 750mg once I get up and running but am looking at coming off completely first to detox and resensitize before putting the pedal down! Got a hernia opp on the horizon too so need to get that out the way.


 What GH you using?

Ive used GH for years, I get humatrope of a local dwarf lol

it's great but you do get used to its effects and they sort of become normal till you come off and realise wtf has happened lol.

I tried switching to ED use for last 4 weeks (6 days PW) for a change and just switched back to 8iu pre bed mon/wed/fri again, i have tried all sorts of protocols, I just think it's much better this way all round,

Nightmare.. what you done to get a hernia?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Lol is ridiculous, bet that was almost painful.


 Was awesome mate fair play!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> What GH you using?
> 
> Ive used GH for years, I get humatrope of a local dwarf lol
> 
> ...


 Using Hyge black tops mate. Really like them! Being my first time on gh though I have nothing to compare it to so I'm probably making a lot of noise over nothing lol.

Had my hernia since I came back during my 2016 transformation mate. If you take a look at my 2015 pics there's nothing there. Then I took five month's off and came back from being skinny fat. Jumped straight on gear whilst in the worst shape of my life and tore my abdominals. Should of at least done some core strengthening exercises before getting back on lol. Strength went up to quick whilst the muscle was so underdeveloped. Torn it like a knife through butter mate!

Will know for next time :whistling:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Using Hyge black tops mate. Really like them! Being my first time on gh though I have nothing to compare it to so I'm probably making a lot of noise over nothing lol.
> 
> Had my hernia since I came back during my 2016 transformation mate. If you take a look at my 2015 pics there's nothing there. Then I took five month's off and came back from being skinny fat. Jumped straight on gear whilst in the worst shape of my life and tore my abdominals. Should of at least done some core strengthening exercises before getting back on lol. Strength went up to quick whilst the muscle was so underdeveloped. Torn it like a knife through butter mate!
> 
> Will know for next time :whistling:


 Yeah I use hyge blacks as well if I need a top up or I'm short.

There good and don't hold a lot of water like some generics.

Hernia's look awful.. seen a few with the football boys poping right out.

How you running insulin have you decided?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome bit of kit just come in this week from CoolMeds. Made my life a hell of a lot easier!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Yeah I use hyge blacks as well if I need a top up or I'm short.
> 
> There good and don't hold a lot of water like some generics.
> 
> ...


 Will be sticking to pre workout to start with, three times a week with my gh along with intra workout drinks etc. Then I'll be doing it pre and post.

Won't be starting for another month or two yet though by the looks. All depends how quick I can get this opp booked for. Got an 18month Off-season though so not to worrie. It's a marathon not a sprint


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Will be sticking to pre workout to start with, three times a week with my gh along with intra workout drinks etc. Then I'll be doing it pre and post.
> 
> Won't be starting for another month or two yet though by the looks. All depends how quick I can get this opp booked for. Got an 18month Off-season though so not to worrie. It's a marathon not a sprint


 Il be watching this slin protocol and progress mate, be very interesting..

How is the hernia effecting your training it must be a nightmare doing legs and back?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Few screen shots from my recent training videos. Would of uploaded the vids but they were to large in size and being technologically retarded I have no idea how to get around it. Anyway been keeping it heavy and intense. Working hard and keeping my mind in it! Today was legs wich I'm planning to bring up over the next 18 month's by adding a lot more overall MASS. Heavy lunges imo are the best way to do that! So heavy weight and lot's of reps were the theme of the session today.

Won't be walking right for a while after that!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Il be watching this slin protocol and progress mate, be very interesting..
> 
> How is the hernia effecting your training it must be a nightmare doing legs and back?


 It's a f**king nightmare tbh mate! Getting gradually worse too.. I manage though.

I have to lol.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Few screen shots from my recent training videos. Would of uploaded the vids but they were to large in size and being technologically retarded I have no idea how to get around it. Anyway been keeping it heavy and intense. Working hard and keeping my mind in it! Today was legs wich I'm planning to bring up over the next 18 month's by adding a lot more overall MASS. Heavy lunges imo are the best way to do that! So heavy weight and lot's of reps were the theme of the session today.
> 
> Won't be walking right for a while after that!


 If you just link the insta page by going on your instagram via your browser it should embed automatically


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Me and my training partner getting some arm's in before the Olympia weekend on Friday! Going heavy but keeping it strict!!
> 
> Crazy pumps on 5ius gh pre and post!
> 
> Really enjoying this :thumb


 Arms looking beautiful man!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Not looking to bad after A.M cardio first thing this morning! Not looking quite as sharp but still feel like I could get back on stage in about a month!

Amazing what you can get away with on gh! I wouldn't call it a fat burner but it definitely allows you to get away with a LOT MORE on your diet lol. Loving the stuff!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sen said:


> Arms looking beautiful man!!


 If ever there was a time for the old, 'no ****' quote now would be it mate :thumb


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good mate. Not too come off as patronising, but you sure you do actually have a hernia? Doesnt seem noticeable and supprised it's not getting in the way of training with the weights youre using.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Looking good mate. Not too come off as patronising, but you sure you do actually have a hernia? Doesnt seem noticeable and supprised it's not getting in the way of training with the weights youre using.


 Awe mate trust me this was like the 17th attempt at getting a pic without it sticking out! Literally had to keep pushing it in then it would keep popping out again lol.

Heard back from the doc's today and I'm booked in to have it fixed on the 30th of October :thumb

(perfect example of it mate. Can't wait to get it fixed!!)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A mix of heavy weight and high volume today for arm's! Started with heavy barbell curls for bi's 6 to 8 rep range. Then moved on to close grip for tri's, same again 6 to 8 as heavy as I could. Bit of dumbbell work then on an incline bench for bi's then spent the rest of the session on cable's for both bi's and tri's keeping it very strict with short rest periods to flush the muscle with blood!

The usual 5ius gh pre and post. All in all was a good session!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Everybody love's a good front double! And this is probably the best one I've ever hit! Seeing some real decent changes lately. Thickness and fullness that I haven't seen in my physique before. Let's keep this gain trail rolling!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Awe mate trust me this was like the 17th attempt at getting a pic without it sticking out! Literally had to keep pushing it in then it would keep popping out again lol.
> 
> Heard back from the doc's today and I'm booked in to have it fixed on the 30th of October :thumb
> 
> (perfect example of it mate. Can't wait to get it fixed!!)


 Laugh all you want guy's but unless you actually have a hernia yourself, or hemorrhoids (or both like me) then I'm sorry but you train like a little b*tch! :lol:

Everybody thinks they train hard until they train with somebody who actually Trains Hard!!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Laugh all you want guy's but unless you actually have a hernia yourself, or hemorrhoids (or both like me) then I'm sorry but you train like a little b*tch! :lol:
> 
> Everybody thinks they train hard until they train with somebody who actually Trains Hard!!


 No mate I was not laughing at you, think you have a solid physique. Just the way you said you had to pop it in 17 times before you took the shot made me giggle. My brother had a hernia and it looked gruesome. Just use the time out post op as a de-load, you'll come back better and stronger.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome physique mate I think your forearms are bigger than my biceps :lol:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Awesome physique mate I think your forearms are bigger than my biceps :lol:


 Cheers @Ross1991, always been a strong point for me! Never had to train them they just get pumped whenever I involve my arm's lol.

Sh*t they even get pumped from holding the bar when I squat!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers @Ross1991, always been a strong point for me! Never had to train them they just get pumped whenever I involve my arm's lol.
> 
> Sh*t they even get pumped from holding the bar when I squat!


 Mind sharing your training split?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cronus said:


> Mind sharing your training split?


 Course man no worries! Currently doing a bro split while on my rebound. Just deloading a bit and trying something new. The way my body is atm being so anabolic I'll literally respond to anything so yeah just trying some new stuff before getting back to the classic push pull legs split.

Current split:

Monday: Chest / Calves

Tuesday: Back /Traps

Wednesday: Arm's

Thursday: Shoulders

Friday: Quads / Hams

Saturday: Off

Sunday: Off


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's!

Been very busy as of late so sorry for lack of updates. Seeing big changes in my physique lately, a lot of new thickness and roundness along with decent condition! Apart from that not a lot to report tbh, finally found a place for my trophies the other week so was looking at them last night reminisceing over the last four year's of solid graft lol. Got a new kitchen remodel booked in soon so that's taken up a lot of time, plus wedding and holiday to save for. Then I've got this hernia opp booked at the end of the month so really trying to push on with training and get the most out of every set, rep and workout leading up to that date, as I know I'll be out of action for at least three week's after that. Will be bed bound for the first week no doubt then inactive for the rest but as Long as I keep up with the food I should hold my size. Just probably loose some fullness and condition that's all. The misses has decided to fill the slow cooker up with steak, chicken, turkey, sweet potatoes and rice the first week and leave it on the bedside cabinet for me so I can feed myself :lol: Was hoping she'd make my actual meals but she's told me to f**k off it's that or nothing aha! Sound's pretty nice though tbh so I'll settle for that 

Few pic's added for you guy's. Trophies, gym pic's and one of me and the better half off out for food weekend just gone. #loveher #butdontdeserveher


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Brutal leg session today! Pre-exhausted both quads and hamstrings with heavy isolation movements. Then hit them with heavy compounds in the 6 to 8 rep range leaving squats till last!

Not gonna lie, it was a hard one!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@ellis.ben how you finding the hgh mate? First time using it isn't it and what you using. Black tops, dosage?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @ellis.ben how you finding the hgh mate? First time using it isn't it and what you using. Black tops, dosage?


 I'm f**king loving it so fat mate! Great pumps, great recovery between sessions and looking so much fuller and rounder. Not gonna lie though the CTS is f**king killing me.. It's unbearable some day's. Hands are numb as f**k especially my right one! It's numb most mornings right up to the elbow and throbs like a bitch lol. Small price to pay though I guess.

I'm on 30ius a week mate. 10ius 3 times a week mon/wed/Fri. 5ius pre and post. Yeah using hyge black tops atm. Great product for the price. Every time I eat I'm literally nodding off lol, am like a big baby! Growing nicely atm though!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> I'm f**king loving it so fat mate! Great pumps, great recovery between sessions and looking so much fuller and rounder. Not gonna lie though the CTS is f**king killing me.. It's unbearable some day's. Hands are numb as f**k especially my right one! It's numb most mornings right up to the elbow and throbs like a bitch lol. Small price to pay though I guess.
> 
> I'm on 30ius a week mate. 10ius 3 times a week mon/wed/Fri. 5ius pre and post. Yeah using hyge black tops atm. Great product for the price. Every time I eat I'm literally nodding off lol, am like a big baby! Growing nicely atm though!


 I'm toying with the idea of running next Blast. It's something I've wanted to try for a while but the price has always put me off when the gains are so minimal compared to gear but I'm now thinking more of the other benifits also. If I can get for a decent price that I can run it for long enough I'm defo gonna have a go

youre also using slin?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

P*ssing about with the nikon before heading out on the town. 10ius before heading out and looking swole as f**k! :lol: Would love to know what people must think when they see me. Could it be any more obvious that I'm a gear head?? More juice in me than a three litre bottle of Robinsons


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of running next Blast. It's something I've wanted to try for a while but the price has always put me off when the gains are so minimal compared to gear but I'm now thinking more of the other benifits also. If I can get for a decent price that I can run it for long enough I'm defo gonna have a go
> 
> youre also using slin?


 That's the thing mate it's all about cost isn't it. I'm only running it during Off-season, that way I just run it along side a cruise dose. Keeps cost down. Running it during a blast along side everything else that's where it starts getting pricey. Yeah it doesn't compare with gear when you look at instant results but when you run them both together for a prolonged period of time it's definitely well worth the effort mate!

I'm not on slin yet mate no. Gonna get my operation out the way first then I'll be jumping straight on it. Gotta start my seo protocol too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> P*ssing about with the nikon before heading out on the town. 10ius before heading out and looking swole as f**k! :lol: Would love to know what people must think when they see me. Could it be any more obvious that I'm a gear head?? More juice in me than a three litre bottle of Robinsons


 Your guns are fu**ing huge. Have you measured them recently?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> P*ssing about with the nikon before heading out on the town. 10ius before heading out and looking swole as f**k! :lol: Would love to know what people must think when they see me. Could it be any more obvious that I'm a gear head?? More juice in me than a three litre bottle of Robinsons


 Some goolies on you going out in that attire fair play to you lol.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> That's the thing mate it's all about cost isn't it. I'm only running it during Off-season, that way I just run it along side a cruise dose. Keeps cost down. Running it during a blast along side everything else that's where it starts getting pricey. Yeah it doesn't compare with gear when you look at instant results but when you run them both together for a prolonged period of time it's definitely well worth the effort mate!
> 
> I'm not on slin yet mate no. Gonna get my operation out the way first then I'll be jumping straight on it. Gotta start my seo protocol too.


 GH def making a difference on you man!

How much test you using PW?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your guns are fu**ing huge. Have you measured them recently?


 Cheers mate! No idea atm. They'e over 20 though I know that


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Some goolies on you going out in that attire fair play to you lol.


 Think that depends on where you live buddy.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers buddy! No idea atm. They'e over 20 though I know that


 See your pic today on insta. How the f**k have they grown so much lol

do you train them directly and how often?????


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> GH def making a difference on you man!
> 
> How much test you using PW?


 I think so too mate! Progressing really well atm and generally just looking fuller and rounder. Been on a cruise dose since the show mate, 300mg a week of test p. Just about to start another blast now. Not going crazy just passing time before my opp as it' been pushed back.. Upping test to 600mg test c, and throwing 20mg sdrol and 50mg of var pre workout on workout day's.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> See your pic today on insta. How the f**k have they grown so much lol
> 
> do you train them directly and how often?????


 I'd put it down to a few thing's tbh mate. Firstly where I'm training and the guidance I'm currently under. My arm's have definitely grown but I've grown everywhere since being where I am and listening to what I'm being told. It's just more noticeable in my arm's as I'm an arm dominate person. Secondly since starting this new split we've given our arm's their own day (bi's & tri's) wich has pushed them on loads. And thirdly I've been doing a lot of cable work with them lately wich has definitely brought them on! Better tension, less pain in the elbows and just a different sensation all together. Really rate cables now as I've been doing nothing but free weights for bi's for year's!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Plus as I mentioned with the GH giving me that much 'fuller', 'rounder' look lately, them four point's pretty much somes up the results I've been having :thumbup1:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I think so too mate! Progressing really well atm and generally just looking fuller and rounder. Been on a cruise dose since the show mate, 300mg a week of test p. Just about to start another blast now. Not going crazy just passing time before my opp as it' been pushed back.. Upping test to 600mg test c, and throwing 20mg sdrol and 50mg of var pre workout on workout day's.


 Rounder by f**k... I seen that insta pic too, biceps are something else mate Jesus man!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Current off-season condition! Put on no less than 3lbs of lean tissue in the last two month's. Taking full advantage of my rebound. Strength is at an all time high, recovering ability between sessions is better than its ever been, looking thick, full and body fat is respectable for 18st. Looking forward to building on this now over the next 16 month's!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

When every ounce of blood is in your legs!!!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

wtf ur the ultimate alpha male lol well done been loving both ur journals a true inspiration


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> wtf ur the ultimate alpha male lol well done been loving both ur journals a true inspiration


 Mate I can't even tell when people are trolling me these day's so I'll assume you'e taking the p*ss!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Mate I can't even tell when people are trolling me these day's so I'll assume you'e taking the p*ss!


 no trolling bro love ur journals and ur b4 and after 1st journal best transformation ive ever seen.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Current off-season condition! Put on no less than 3lbs of lean tissue in the last two month's. Taking full advantage of my rebound. Strength is at an all time high, recovering ability between sessions is better than its ever been, looking thick, full and body fat is respectable for 18st. Looking forward to building on this now over the next 16 month's!


 How much weight you gained since comp mate, BF definitely still respectable?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> no trolling bro love ur journals and ur b4 and after 1st journal best transformation ive ever seen.


 Thanks brother!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> How much weight you gained since comp mate, BF definitely still respectable?


 Was 16st 6lbs on show day. Now I'm weighing bang on 18st.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Was 16st 6lbs on show day. Now I'm weighing bang on 18st.


 how many cals u gotta get in to stay 18 stone


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't count them sorry mate so I have no idea. I just keep it reasonably clean and up my carbs until I'm happy with my weight. Strength is really good atm so I'm maintaining at 18st. Then soon as my strength starts stalling I'll increase my calories again :thumbup1:

Really isn't rocket science I don't know why people insist on making it so complicated!


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Nov 11, 2017)

holy s**t, this physique.. keep going dude.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Do you bother with cardio atm?

Also what's the gear like atm, cruising, blasting, plans for the near future?

I know you've got an op coming up just wondering what the plan is


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Do you bother with cardio atm?
> 
> Also what's the gear like atm, cruising, blasting, plans for the near future?
> 
> I know you've got an op coming up just wondering what the plan is


 His gear is on page before this or one before that. Test, sd, anavar.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

Great read man and massive respect on building that physique! You must have one understandable woman by your side :lol: I'm gona go find your other log and chevk out this transformation.

How you getting on with the gh now? Have you thrown slin into the mix yet?


----------



## d4n (Feb 20, 2012)

Very impressive physique mate.

Youve done some right hard work to obtain this level.

Keep it going pal ??????


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mate I've just read your log and the 2016 log you did and I was amazed at the transformation you did that 1st week to 11 week pic was unbelievable.. You look like a beast now though man.. All the best with your prep and hope hernia op goes well.. Will be following


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> wtf ur the ultimate alpha male lol well done been loving both ur journals a true inspiration


 Haha this is true.

Like I've said before them fvcking forearms haha. You're smashing it mate keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------

